# Neon Blasters & TYCO prototype HO slots



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

When TYCO made the translucent Cobra available, I had to have one! It was promoted very kool!! You had the option to trade in an old HO slot cat (I wonder what kind of treasures the shops got?) and you got the car and a "pen oiler". Here is mine I got way back when:








I still have the oiler arounde here somewhere.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Next came the Neon Blasters. I wasn't all that thrilled with them them, but I have grown to really like them.

There is the Peterbilt Cab, Porsche Carrera, Porsche 908 Long Nose and the '89 Camaro Z28.










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*prototypes*

A couple of years ago I found a Lamborghini on eBay! 







in molde translucent color! I thought that was kool too! The first ones I found were way to expensive. I eventually found one I felt was a more reasonable price.








Now I want more!!

The sad part is Danny Esposito used to bring these to slot car shows selling there really cheap and I turned them down! 

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Thunderbird stock car prototypes*

Now I'm going crazy!
TYCO Thunderbirds:









Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Dodge Intrepid prototypes*










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Roadrunner Superbird prtotype (my favorite!)*










BTW - I got the translucent track on eBay! 







also.

Marty


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

We can see right through you Marty.. Your just fishing for more .. LOLOLOL...

( Ya I think I am funny)

Dave


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Datsun 300ZX prototypes*









Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Porsche 908 Long Nose prototypes*










I need to get a "headlite bar" for the yellow one.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Porsche 935 prototype*










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*'82 Camaro Z28 prototype*

notice the different color body from the Neon Blaster








Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*'79 Camaro Z28 prototype*

This one also has a "short shot" on the right "A" pillar.









Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Twin Mill production and prtotypes*

Here are the production Twin Mills:








BEWARE!! There are a few sellers on eBay! 







trying to pass these off as prototypes!!
And the prototype:








Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Peterbilt Cab prototypes*









The two orange ones are slightly different in color.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Mustang Cop Car Neon Blaster?*

I got this one from a gentleman in Mexico. He says it is a Neon Blaster but I can't find it in Danny's book. Maybe a LilyLedi Mexican only?








Marty


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I love the pink cab. My 10 year old daughter Emily collects and races pink cars. I had no idea there was so many translucent cars out there.
Where did you score the pink truck and could you get another? thanks.
BTW, neat collection of pictures, thanks for the showing.
Ed


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> I love the pink cab. My 10 year old daughter Emily collects and races pink cars. I had no idea there was so many translucent cars out there.
> Where did you score the pink truck and could you get another? thanks.
> BTW, neat collection of pictures, thanks for the showing.
> Ed


I got the whole collection of prototypes on ebay. I haven't seen any Peterbilt Cabs in a while.

Thanks!
Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

coach61 said:


> We can see right through you Marty.. Your just fishing for more .. LOLOLOL...
> 
> ( Ya I think I am funny)
> 
> Dave


I would have said the same thing. And yes I am looking for more! Got any to trade?

Marty


----------



## ItsaDryHeat (Jan 10, 2004)

Marty said:


> When TYCO made the translucent Cobra available, I had to have one! It was promoted very kool!! You had the option to trade in an old HO slot cat (I wonder what kind of treasures the shops got?) and you got the car and a "pen oiler". Here is mine I got way back when:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Marty is this the Oiler you are looking for? Drool!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I bought a few of those but only have one remaining, which I run on an X2 chassis. Back in the day fewer people collected slot cars, they opened 'em up and ran them. They were toys. Anything that was traded in was probably trashed and ended up in the dump.


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Hey Marty, when, where can I get the neon Twin Mills, where they set only cars?

Thanks, Chet


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Chet!

I didn't know you frequented this messageboard too!

Just saying hey!

Thanks again for all the swaps!

Wayne      

PS: Sorry guys! Didn't mean to get off topic and hyjack the post here!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

red73mustang said:


> Hey Marty, when, where can I get the neon Twin Mills, where they set only cars?
> 
> Thanks, Chet


Set only as far as I know. I have only seen them on ebay.

Marty


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Marty- email me directly. I may be selling off a very large collection that has at least 125 test shots (different solid colors, molded) / deco masters (beautiful), sculpts (1:64, and 1:24 of tyco cars- both produced and others that were not), as well as your cherished translucent cars...

The decision to go forward with the sale of this 800+ HO collection and prototypes/JLs/books is not certain yet, but interest in some of the cars may sway the vote.

What do you typically have to pay nowadays for test shots and prototypes? -Marc (you can email me direct- [email protected])

BTW- the cars I mentioned are absolutely genuine Tyco/Mattel. Not the new knock-offs that are floating around made in resin. (unless of course it is a solid sculpt)...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Is this what you are looking for?

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280061593998&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1 

Marty


sethndaddy said:


> I love the pink cab. My 10 year old daughter Emily collects and races pink cars. I had no idea there was so many translucent cars out there.
> Where did you score the pink truck and could you get another? thanks.
> BTW, neat collection of pictures, thanks for the showing.
> Ed


----------



## jamiestang (Dec 15, 2006)

Theres quite a bit of the tyco translucent cars even track which i have.I got the following tyco translucent cars. porsche 911, 908 camaro 79,82 mustang cop car,57 chevy's peterbuilt i may even have more ill have to look


----------

